# To jog or not to jog



## Transformer (Nov 4, 2014)

With my lathe hooked up to Mach3 I cannot get the jog function to work.  The jog increment function works fine, and I can set the jog cycle to .001 and with jog increment on I can move the tool .001 at a time, but this is awkward (changing the jog cycle from 1 inch to .5 and so on to sneak up to where I want to be).

I also have Mach3 set up on a computer in the house, not hooked up to a controller, motors etc.  Here the jog function seems to work fine as the X and Z axis readouts change as the arrow keys are pressed.

The same program was downloaded onto the computer at the lathe and then configured.  Something must have been changed but I have played around with a lot of the Mach3 settings but still cannot get jog to function.

I am slowly working my way into this CNC stuff and so far have not turned the spindle on.  All help, ideas appreciated.

Dennis


----------



## sdmuleman (Nov 26, 2014)

So if you selected the 'continuous' (or whatever the name is) button then hold the arrow keys down it doesn't move? But it moves fine doing the same thing in 'step'? 

Check and make sure you're selecting the right button for continuous - IIRC there's 3 buttons in a row, left is continious feed, center is step and I don't recall what the right is, but maybe you're accidentally selecting the wrong one? 

Other than that I'd suggest reloading the software. Can't think of any setting that would cause that offhand, though I'm not a mach3 expert by any stretch.


----------

